# [CL] Sri Lanka | road infrastructure • expressways



## mrpanini (Jan 26, 2010)

E01 expressway in Sri Lanka .


























​


----------



## mrpanini (Jan 26, 2010)

E01 expressway in Sri Lanka .


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

96 km from Colombo to　Galle　was completed
35 km to Bandaranaike International Airport is constructing


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

very nice expressways... looking forward to see roads in the capital city...


----------



## mrpanini (Jan 26, 2010)

Newly refurbished mountain road in Sri Lanka


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty high-standard of roads there from what I can see. Are they all like that?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

any new update?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Colombo-Katunayake Expressway (E03), Sri Lanka's second expressway, will open 27 October 2013.

http://www.slbc.lk/index.php/compon...way-to-be-commissioned-on-27th-of-this-month-


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Another expressway from Colombo to Rathnapura. *

Plans have been made to construct an expressway up to Rathnapura as well.

The Secretary to the Ministry of Highways Ranjith Premasiri said that this expressway will be constructed from the Gelanigama area of the Southern Expressway. He said that with the construction of this expressway it will become possible to travel between Colombo and Rathnapura in about 30 minutes. Mr. Premasiri said that attention is also being focused on preparing a mechanism to construct a short access route to Badulla as well. Mr. Premasiri told the SLBC that an expressway network of 600 kilometers will be constructed.​
http://www.slbc.lk/index.php/compon...another-expressway-from-colombo-to-rathnapura

Rathnapura is southeast of Colombo.


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

E02 Express way Sri Lanka






















































Control Center









A typical exit


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*E02 Outer Circular Highway*

*First stage of Outer Circular Highway nearing completion*

Initial stage of Outer Circular Highway (OCH) from Kottawa to Kaduwela is nearing completion. The objective of the entire OCH is to interconnect the Southern Expressway, Katunayake-Colombo Expressway and Colombo-Kandy or Colombo-Northern Expressways.

The construction of the OCH has been carried out in three phases. The first phase from Kottawa, to Kaduwela was initiated in December 2009 and work on the second part of the highway from Kaduwela to Kadawatha is progressing at a rapid pace. Erection of the third phase from Kadawata to Kerawalapitiya is also progressing successfully.

"Over Rs. 25 billion has been allocated for the construction of a stretch of 11 km between Kottawa and Kaduwela under the first stage" stated the Minister Nirmala Kothalawala, Project Minister for Ports and Highways.

At Kottawa, Makumbura, the OCH will be connected to the Southern Expressway and also to the Colombo High Level Road (A-4). This section has been developed as a four -lane highway in the initial stage and the intended speed will be 80 kmph. This would enable motorists reach their destinations without entering into the capital city while saving precious time.

The Japan International Cooperation Agency has funded the first stage. Meanwhile, the government has paid Rs.1.6 billion as compensation to affected families on land acquisition in the first stage. "Plans are afoot to complete the second section by 2015 and the third section by the end of 2016", project minister further revealed.​
Press release: http://www.defence.lk/new.asp?fname...rcular_Highway_nearing_completion_20131120_03

Unfortunately they do not mention when the first stage will actually open to traffic.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi guys,
I'm new the forum and happy to see a thread in a international section here about my country Sri Lanka. There are some very nice photos shared in this thread about our country's first 2 expressways, but there are a lot more expressway development happening in our country right now. I hope together we can keep on updating this thread with new photos and information about them. What do you say?

Here's a areal photo someone had take couple of months back of the new large expressway interchange at a place called Kottawa which is a Colombo suburb. This interchange is currently the largest in Sri Lanka. The completed road in this picture to the north you see here is the starting point of the 95km Colombo-Southern Expressway. The construction work going on in the bottom of the pic shows the starting point of the Colombo outer circular highway which is a 29km ring road that is currently being constructed to by pass the congested Colombo area in Sri Lanka


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Longest expressway in Sri Lanka - 95km Colombo-Southern Expressway*

These pictures are from 2011 when this expressway was opened. So you don't see traffic in it. Now about 9000-25000 vehicles use it each day. There's low traffic (9000) on week days and high traffic (20K+) on weekends and approaching holidays with people working in Colombo city trying to get back soon to their towns and villages for holidays.

This map shows the 95km Colombo-Southern Expressway









(please click photos to view larger)



















































​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Outer Circular Highway*

The first segment of the Outer Circular Highway (OCH) around Sri Lanka's capital city of Colombo from Kottawa to Kaduwela will be declared open on 8th March. 

The 11-kilometer long Kottawa-Kaduwela segment of the OCH is located in the Colombo Metropolitan Region and passes through Colombo and Gampaha Districts.​
Full report: http://www.colombopage.com/archive_14A/Feb27_1393517415CH.php


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

The last section of the E01 southern expressways was opened on 15th March 2014, see project page.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Sri Lanka projects;
> * E01 Southern Expressway: Galle - Matara, 35 km (2012 - 03-2014)


Project pages of expressways:
- E01: http://www.rda.gov.lk/supported/expressways/cke.htm
- E02: http://www.rda.gov.lk/supported/expressways/och.htm
- E03: http://www.rda.gov.lk/supported/expressways/cke.htm


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Planned as 2x3 or 2x4 lanes ??


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Are there any plans to build another "Chunnel" under the straits between India and SL?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Ruwanpura Expressway*

The president has approved the Ruwanpura Expressway, a 71 kilometer expressway from Colombo to Pelmadulla. It will replace A8 as the main road going inland in this area.

http://www.colombopage.com/archive_14B/Jul06_1404657125CH.php


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*E04 Northern Expressway*

* Construction work of the Northern-Up-Country expressway begins under the patronage of the President. *

President Mahinda Rajapakse has officially launched the construction work on the first phase of the proposed Colombo – Kandy Expressway at Galagedara and Rambukkana today. The four lane 300 kilometers Expressway will link the Northern Province as well. It is scheduled to be completed by 2018.

This will be the largest development project ever implemented in the Sri Lankan history. The expressway will be built at a cost of 350 billion rupees. The first stage of the expressway will be constructed from Enderamulla to Ambepussa. The 52.8 kilometer Enderamulla-Ambespussa stretch will have five interchanges, 50 overpasses and 30 underpasses. The Outer Colombo Circular Road, constructed from Enderamulla will connect to the Northern-Up-Country Expressway to Dambulla covering the main towns of Meerigama, Pothuhera, Kurunegala, Melsiripura and Galewela, under the first phase. 

When the Expressway is constructed, Kandy - Colombo and Colombo - Dambulla travel will take only one and half hours.​
http://www.slbc.lk/index.php/compon...ns-under-the-patronage-of-the-president-.html


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sri Lanka projects;
> * E02 Outer Circular Highway: Kaduwela - Kadawatha, 8 km (18-02-2012 - 01-2015)
> * E02 Outer Circular Highway: Kadawatha - Kerawalapitiya, 10 km (02-2014 - 09-2017)


The 8km section is almost completed but still no official opening date.
The 10km section is not yet u/c.



ak892 said:


> E02: Kottawa-Kerawalapitiya, 29.2km, (October 2009 - September 2017)
> 
> - Phase 1; Kottawa to Kaduwela (11km) opened on 8 March 2014
> - Phase 2; Kaduwela to Kadawatha (9.8km) (18 February 2012 - early 2015)
> - Phase 3; Kadawatha to Kerawalapitiya (9.2 km) - No construction yet






ChrisZwolle said:


> *Construction work of the Northern-Up-Country expressway begins under the patronage of the President. *
> President Mahinda Rajapakse has officially launched the construction work on the first phase of the proposed Colombo – Kandy Expressway at Galagedara and Rambukkana today. The four lane 300 kilometers Expressway will link the Northern Province as well. It is scheduled to be completed by 2018.​


Construction works have never been started - clearing only -, project is stopped now:



Eng.M.Bandara said:


> *Northern Expressway suspended *
> Review underway to know real cost
> The government has decided to suspend the execution of the northern expressway project initiated by the previous regime, till its cost effectiveness is fully checked, a minister said yesterday.
> Before the presidential election, then President Mahinda Rajapaksa ceremonially launched the project which was to be carried out under a loan agreement with China. The highway was due to link Colombo with Kandy via Kurunegala, and then Dambulla.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The second phase of the Outer Circular Expressway (E02) will open on 20 June. It is 9 kilometers long and runs from Kaduwela to Kadawatha.

http://www.colombopage.com/archive_15B/Jun03_1433308548CH.php

http://www.news.lk/news/business/it...ghway-from-kaduwela-to-kadawatha-to-be-opened

The third phase is not under construction as of March 2015 imagery on Google Earth.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ OCH from Kaduwela to Kadawatha opening shifted till (Mid) July


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Construction began today on the E01 Southern Expressway extension from Matara to Hambantota. It is due for completion in 3.5 years (late 2018).

http://colombogazette.com/2015/07/04/construction-of-matara-hambantota-expressway-launched/

_ Meanwhile, a part of Kaduwela to Kadawatha of the outer Colombo Highway will be vested with the public by the President on Thursday. _

http://www.colombopage.com/archive_15B/Jul04_1435988625CH.php


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Colombo-Kandy Expressway construction to begin from Monday*

*Construction work on the expressway between Colombo and Kandy is expected to start from August 3*

The Colombo Page web site quoted Road Development Authority (RDA) chairman Saman Bandara, as saying that construction of the first segment of the expressway between Kadawatha and Mirigama will start on Monday.

He also revealed that construction of the second stage will be between Mirigama and Kurunegala, while the third stage would be between Kurunegala and Kandy. 

An expressway between Kurunegala and Dambulla would also be constructed, he added.​
Full report: http://www.bignewsnetwork.com/index.php/sid/235348103


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ The old government already "started" construction of the expressway last November. Maybe works will really begin now 



ChrisZwolle said:


> Meanwhile, a part of Kaduwela to Kadawatha of the outer Colombo Highway will be vested with the public by the President on Thursday.


No one knows but the OCH section could be opened on Monday too because both expressways end at Kadawatha.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I couldn't find any news reports that the outer circular expressway actually opened that particular Thursday (9 July).


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ It's not yet opened.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125728031&postcount=3034
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126001382&postcount=3046


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

_Meanwhile the section from Kaduwela to Kadawatha of Colombo Outer Circular Road is scheduled to be opened on the 8th of this month. 45 billion rupees has been spent on the constructions._

http://www.news.lk/news/business/item/8955-colombo-kandy-expressway-construction-begins-today


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Outer Ring Expressway from Kaduwela to Kadawatha will now open on 17 September.

http://www.news.lk/news/business/item/9720-opening-of-och-from-kaduwela-to-kadawatha-on-sept-17


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Now there is Google Street View in Sri Lanka


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

4 contracts have been awarded for a 39 kilometer segment of E04 Central Expressway: http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/...-2-of-central-expressway-only-single-bidders/

* Package A of 9.81km to the ICC, Access Engineering, Nawaloka joint venture, which bid at 42.5 million rupees, but was given the contract at 34.1 million rupees without value-added tax (VAT).

* Package B of 10.20km to Sierra, Olympus, Tudawe, and CEC joint venture, which bid at 42.7 million rupees, but was given the contract at 43.6 million rupees without VAT.

* Package C of 10.88km to KDAW, NEM, E&C consortium, which bid at 41.8 million rupees, but was given the contract at 32 million rupees without VAT.

* Package D of 8.5 km to MAGA, CML-MTD consortium, which bid at 46.1 million rupees, but was given the contract at 36.3 million rupees without VAT.​


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo Rajagiriya Flyover Opening - January 2018*









source: http://www.ada.lk/



























source: http://www.gossiplankanews.com/2018/01/rajagiriya-flyover-after-opening-photos.html
*
Rajagiriya flyover to open today, speed of vehicles to increase eight-fold
Author LBO
Posted on January 8, 2018*

The construction work of the flyover commenced in 2016 jointly by a Spanish company and a local company.

The project cost is 4,700 million rupees.

The total length of the flyover is 533 meters while the width is 21.4 meters and comprises of total of four lanes, two lanes each way.

In parallel to this project, several roads around the Rajagiriya area will be developed and an alternative road towards Narahenpita will be developed as well as the road towards Buthgamuwa will be developed with a total of three lanes.
source: http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/...eed-limit-of-vehicles-to-increase-eight-fold/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Central Sri Lanka- MAWANELLA-GAMPOLA ROAD PROJECT - 2016-2019 *









source:http://www.kendalljenner.fun/hashtags/gampola/

_
Below pics shows the road near Mawanella area before and after widening._

Road before widening








source:http://www.panoramio.com/photo/110540666

Road After widening 








http://www.kendalljenner.fun/i/BZaux9dDRR0

According to this link, the road was 63% complete on july 2017 and the width is 9.4 m wide. 
(with 6.4m for carriageway, 1m hard shoulder and 1.4m drainage.)
http://www.rda.gov.lk/supported/project_progress_pmu/prp/prp3_phase1.html


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Sri Lanka Central Expressway Project (2016-2020?)*









PiX: Rukmal Gamage and the Ministry of Higher Education and Highways

As the country’s first E- Class highway commenced operations in 2011 Sri Lanka has gone on to commence the construction of more expressways such as the Central Expressways and the extensions of already constructed highways in a bid to improve the transport system.

On completion the Central Expressway will connect some of the main cities in the island, improving connectivity and travel time with the drive time to cities such as Kurunegala, Kandy and Dambulla is expected to be cut down significantly. 

source:
http://www.sundayobserver.lk/2017/11/05/features/expressways-and-obstacles

*Current Progress of Central Expressway - Mirigama - Kurunnegala Section- Dec 2017*





































source: https://www.facebook.com/rising.sri...767617095176/1829767580428513/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*96km Extension Southern Expressway Project (ESEP) in Southern Sri Lanka * 
from Matara to Hambanthota Section 4 
by RDA http://www.rda.gov.lk/ and #CHEC http://www.chec.bj.cn/tabid/40/









http://refreshingsrilanka.blogspot.com/2011/11/southern-expresswaysri-lanka.html

Introduction
Construction of Extension of Southern Expressway (ESEP) from Matara to Hambantota including Expressway link to Mattala (96km) has already been commenced. 

Construction of 96km long four lane Expressway split into four sections.
1) Matara – Beliatta (30km),
2) Beliatta – Wetiya (26km), 
3) Wetiya – Andarawewa (15km) and
4) Mattala – Hambantota via Andarawewa (25km). 

http://www.rda.gov.lk/supported/project_progress_pmu/esep/esep.html





































*Expressway Current Progress - 2017*



















image source:
https://www.facebook.com/ishan.d.abeysinghe/posts/1430309490340198


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo Rajagiriya Flyover opening 8th January 2018*









http://www.ada.lk/article/301824/රාජගිරිය-ගුවන්-පාලම-ජනතා-අයිතියට









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdplD_4B7RF/?tagged=colombo

The construction work of the flyover commenced in 2016 jointly by a Spanish company and a local company.

The project cost is 4,700 million rupees.

The total length of the flyover is 533 meters while the width is 21.4 meters and comprises of total of four lanes, two lanes each way.

In parallel to this project, several roads around the Rajagiriya area will be developed and an alternative road towards Narahenpita will be developed as well as the road towards Buthgamuwa will be developed with a total of three lanes.
source; http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/...eed-limit-of-vehicles-to-increase-eight-fold/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Rest area on Southern Expressway in Sri Lanka
*










DinethMallikarachchy

@dinethmallikar1
18 Jul 2017
imagine this land, without this road..
southern expressway penetrating the western belt of wet zone Sri Lanka
#highway #srilanka #southern
https://twitter.com/search?f=images&q=expressway sri lanka&src=typd


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Propose new Kelani river bridge to ease traffic on the main Entrance to Colombo City*























































https://www.facebook.com/rising.sri...800516591886/1834800186591919/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

zeeron said:


> *Sri Lanka Central Expressway Project (2016-2020?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Central Expressway Project*

Photos belong to Mirigama - Kurunegala section in above map.














































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2132127097073596.1073741892.2029316367354670&type=3


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo Outer Circular Highway Project *











Colombo Outer Circular Highway Project Phase I & II complete (about 20km)

A Photo of a elevated road section in Phase II section open few years ago.









http://trip2lanka.com/2017/05/outer-circular-highway-e02-from-colombo-to-kadawatha/

Colombo Outer Circular Highway Project Phase III U/C (9km from Kerawalapitiya to Kadawatha Below status: December 2017 









https://twitter.com/chands99/status/825334538024914945

Kerawalapitiya current status dec 2017



















Kadawatha interchange (proposed. Central expressway will start here)








http://archives.sundayobserver.lk/2014/01/19/fea10.asp

Kadawatha interchange area current status










https://www.facebook.com/SriLankaDe...316367354670/2137610386525267/?type=3&theater


----------

